# Marlin XL7 rewiew and pics



## wigglesworth (Sep 19, 2009)

My buddy was looking for a rifle to get started deer hunting with. Well, he knew I shot quite a bit, and asked for advice. He could only afford $400 bucks total. After looking around at some used guns, he asked me about the newest Marlin the XL7. I didnt even know marlin made a bolt gun anymore. I read some reviews, all good, and bam, he pulled the trigger on one in 30.06. Well I didnt expect much for $300 bucks, but man was I wrong. This is a nice gun. Its blued, pillar bedded in a nice feeling synthetic stock, smooth and solid feeling bolt and an excellent trigger similar to the savage accutrigger. This is one solid gun. The shop mounted a Buhsnell trophy 3x9 and he brought her to the house last saturday for her test run. Two words: Tack Driver. IMHO this is the BEST BANG FOR YOU BUCK RIFLE OUT THERE!!. Some cant do this with a $1,000 gun. 

100 yards, 4 rounds. 






Said rifle





So for those of you looking for a nice shooting rifle on the cheap, take it from this country boy, the Marlin is gonna be hard to beat.


----------



## Blazin (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice! That's a good report and one heck of a price too! Marlin makes some shootin guns for sure, my 450 lever will hold inch groups at a 100 even being the short barreled guide version.


----------



## sbhooper (Sep 21, 2009)

Marlin has always put out good stuff and I have never read anything bad about the bolt rifles that they are now marketing. I just wish they made them in left hand.


----------



## ross_scott (Sep 26, 2009)

The marlin Xl and XS series rifles are absolutely brilliant for thier price all I can say about them and this is my sales pitch for this rifle as I am currently working in a gun store here In NZ is that they get guaranteed accuracy out of the box. The marlin xL and XS have top end build quality at a low end price. You could not ask for anything better.


----------



## deeker (Sep 26, 2009)

Marlin was bought out by Remington a year or so ago. Stands to reason they now make bolt rifles.


----------

